# Fehler Kernel ohne SMP compilieren

## Rikyu

Hallo

Wenn ich versuche einen Kernel ohne SMP Support zu kompilieren bricht 

der compilerlauf mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:102: warnin                                                    g: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/kernel_stat.h: In function `kstat_                                                    irqs':

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: `smp_num_cpus' u                                                    ndeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: (Each undeclared                                                     identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: for each functio                                                    n it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel'

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel'

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Error 2

Was muß ich da eventuell in der Kernelkonfiguration noch ändern ?

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## meyerm

Hmm, versuch doch mal vor dem compilieren ein "make mrproper". Vielleicht ist irgendwo noch bei den Modulen ne Referenz auf SMP?

----------

## jay

Habe das gleiche Problem wie Du. Guck mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8360

----------

## oisch

hatte das selbe problem und konnte es mit make mrproper lösen. Aber vorher merken was man alles einstellen muss im kernel. hab ewig gebraucht das wieder rauszufinden dass man bei pppoe zwar PPP-Support im Kernel braucht, die PPP-Optionen drunter aber als Module?!! verrückt

----------

## meyerm

Nur als Tipp für die Zukunft.

In /usr/src/linux liegt die Datei .config, welche Deine gesamte Konfiguration enthaelt. Diese kannst Du jederzeit sichern.

----------

## Rikyu

Danke das mit dem make mrproper hat funktioniert  :Smile: ))

----------

## jay

Ebenfalls Danke - das hat auch bei mir geholfen!

----------

## meyerm

Immer wieder gerne.   :Very Happy: 

(Man hatte solche Probleme ja auch mal...   :Wink:  )

----------

